# No surge pay



## TinaNC

Has anyone noticed they are not getting paid the surge pay this week? Or perhaps longer? I took a screenshot of my phone as an order came through. It said +$6. When I was finished, I was paid $4.85. I called uber and they said surges come and go and are not guaranteed. I said I had a screenshot of my screen at the time I accepted the order. He retracted and said, I guess since you have the screenshot, you should get paid. But I have to email it to support. I can't be taking screenshots while I drive, every few seconds, nor do I see them when I am finishing a delivery and accepting the next one before closing out the previous. What do I do? Thanks.


----------



## nethru

They having issue with eats and surge this week. Have same problem. For X rides it applies right. I hope they plan on reimbursing for those rides.


----------



## Mordred

This isn't an issue. This is a rate cut. Instead of angering people with another cut they're just keeping our cut of the surge. Stop driving during surges.


----------



## Snappledude

TinaNC said:


> Has anyone noticed they are not getting paid the surge pay this week? Or perhaps longer? I took a screenshot of my phone as an order came through. It said +$6. When I was finished, I was paid $4.85. I called uber and they said surges come and go and are not guaranteed. I said I had a screenshot of my screen at the time I accepted the order. He retracted and said, I guess since you have the screenshot, you should get paid. But I have to email it to support. I can't be taking screenshots while I drive, every few seconds, nor do I see them when I am finishing a delivery and accepting the next one before closing out the previous. What do I do? Thanks.


I know same issue and blown off for 10 days ago



Snappledude said:


> I know same issue and blown off for 10 days ago


Yes 10 days glad to hear not only one scam or app?



nethru said:


> They having issue with eats and surge this week. Have same problem. For X rides it applies right. I hope they plan on reimbursing for those rides.


No they don't blown off for 10 days full of excuses and supposedly working on it..gross


----------



## nethru

Happened again for Eats ride this morning but worked fine for X rides. I called support this time (they suck) and person said it's because the pickup was outside of the surge zone... I'm like OK so if that's the case why did the surge I had vanish after i did the drop off and not get paid for it??? She did one time reimbursment but it's BS. They need to fix this.


----------



## Snappledude

It's gross and fraud but nothing can be done it seems

For 2. Years no issue with surge til 10 days ago new app broken they should fix or communicate something. Give us old app for now ...something so can work ...not working for pennies and lied to repeatedly at all levels if response at all

*Should not matter whether uber eats or driving surge should apply if on my screen..tech agreed then blew me off because irritated and losing money daily *
Don't want people in my car. 
*lmk if any contact or fixed

all this during a pandemic too thx, *


----------



## nethru

I wonder if installing older app would work. Haven't tried that but hate being a few version behind cuz may cause other issues.


----------



## Snappledude

I was told had wrong car for surge told didn't get to restaurant before surge ended....your frigging kidding right? So many lies ,


----------



## nethru

Looks like they may have fixed the issue with new delivery rides and surges. Last 3 i did with a surge active actually applied. Still no word on the ones that didn't apply to the right correctly though while the issue was going on.


----------



## Nmlobo505

Did they really Iv been blowing up tech support and nothing getting the run around Iv lost out on so much money this month it’s crazy


----------



## Snappledude

Only boost. Worked on my app lost 12.50 in surge in two trips to test....ugh.

In NH


----------



## nethru

I'm in PA never see Boosts ever I only see Minimum Surge on the app and seems to be applying fine to Deliveries now for me.


----------



## Snappledude

Boost is 1.3 or 1.4 on rate in blue....surge dollar amount next trip.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek

Im gonna screenshot surges tomorrow
Not getting paid for that makes 
a big difference in the $ per hour 
when its busy....


----------



## Snappledude

Asked about reimbursement but their not acountable for app issues I tried told to stop sending as proof


----------



## Mordred

This is not a glitch. They're just not giving surge anymore.


----------



## McFlyHigh

Snappledude said:


> Asked about reimbursement but their not acountable for app issues I tried told to stop sending as proof


Agreed was told after hours of time on phone with a number of agents, disconnects, calling back, on hold countless times - Final Result:

The fact that their system does not show on their end there was a surge regardless of the fact I had sent screen recordings and screen shots and had factual proof means there was no surge.

I asked so should I assume then that when I drive into a surge area and it says Minimum Surge +$6.00 Next Trip that I should not expect that.

Agent said correct. The issue is on my end. It's my app.

I haven't had a single surge over a week. 100s of dollars lost income. Factual proof of surges.

Sorry Driver you are out of luck. Dont like it? Then stop driving... we have more than enough of you guys.


----------



## Joecochran1977

Maybe it's their way of punishing drivers with high cancel rates.


----------



## wallae

TinaNC said:


> Has anyone noticed they are not getting paid the surge pay this week? Or perhaps longer? I took a screenshot of my phone as an order came through. It said +$6. When I was finished, I was paid $4.85. I called uber and they said surges come and go and are not guaranteed. I said I had a screenshot of my screen at the time I accepted the order. He retracted and said, I guess since you have the screenshot, you should get paid. But I have to email it to support. I can't be taking screenshots while I drive, every few seconds, nor do I see them when I am finishing a delivery and accepting the next one before closing out the previous. What do I do? Thanks.


just for the record these clowns in Indonesia will tell you anything.

I had one tell me that the customer must have declined to except the surge price&#128514;&#128514;&#128514; that he chose a no surge ride instead &#128514;

I said why would anybody choose a surge ride if you can take a non-surge ride

idiots


----------



## Director T.Y. Sanchez

They screw you on X rides, too. They're doing it on purpose.


----------



## Mcwharthog

Have not received any surge in over two weeks. They say there is a “known issue”. And a “special team” will reach out to me. Of course they don’t. I only do UE since the pandemic hit. With no surge pay I went from averaging about 30/hr to about 18/hr. I drive as a side hustle. If I drove full time this would ruin me. All I can do is make screen shots of promised surge and there email thread but doubt anything will come of it.


----------



## wallae

Drivers have power and don’t (can’t) use it.
Wed I did seven surge rides in 2 1/2 odd hours and made 90 bucks
Surge gone and app off.
Yesterday I did two Surge rides and app off.

I REFUSE to drive for 60 cents a mile
(when our average ride is $3.70 and you do three an hour$
If everyone else did that pay would go UP or Dara would have to get in his car and start driving ✅😂


----------



## Mcwharthog

Uber paid me my back surge pay I was not receiving. There was about 200 extra dollars on my balance and they sent me a message saying the issue is resolved. That’s cool but now surge deliveries have disappeared. Normally there is a constant surge on the weekends. Today nothing.


----------



## Joecochran1977

Mcwharthog said:


> Uber paid me my back surge pay I was not receiving. There was about 200 extra dollars on my balance and they sent me a message saying the issue is resolved. That's cool but now surge deliveries have disappeared. Normally there is a constant surge on the weekends. Today nothing.


They had to pay you back for the surge because you could see the surge that you were supposed to be getting . So now they've made the surge disappear moving forward.


----------



## wallae

Mcwharthog said:


> Uber paid me my back surge pay I was not receiving. There was about 200 extra dollars on my balance and they sent me a message saying the issue is resolved. That's cool but now surge deliveries have disappeared. Normally there is a constant surge on the weekends. Today nothing.


No weekend surge driving 
So I didn't drive
Easy fix


----------



## Mr.Kilowatt

I also received the email. Over $300 was added to my earnings. I feel better.


----------



## Monkeyman4394

Mr.Kilowatt said:


> I also received the email. Over $300 was added to my earnings. I feel better.


Did you see it in your earnings tab or is there just a difference between expected payout in your wallet and your weekly earnings? I don't see an addition specifically in the earnings tab, but they've added it to my wallet.


----------



## Mr.Kilowatt

Yes it’s in my earnings tab also. It looks like they updated all the days that were missed.


----------



## Monkeyman4394

Mr.Kilowatt said:


> Yes it's in my earnings tab also. It looks like they updated all the days that were missed.


Nice!


----------



## Snappledude

Mcwharthog said:


> Uber paid me my back surge pay I was not receiving. There was about 200 extra dollars on my balance and they sent me a message saying the issue is resolved. That's cool but now surge deliveries have disappeared. Normally there is a constant surge on the weekends. Today nothing.


Got reinbursed some surge only on app not in actual pay yet... no surge shaded area for days I think disconnected on purpose. ...said fixed now nothing at all for surge ....3 weeks of crap. Exhausted



Monkeyman4394 said:


> Nice!


Any idea how it will actually get into account from prior weeks already deposited. ..odd they way only on app not bank as of now



Monkeyman4394 said:


> Nice!


Found it ..reinbusement is in wallet part


----------



## mrpjfresh

Hmm. I've never _not_ gotten a sticky surge, to my knowledge anyway, after taking a ride with the sticky. Unless something is different over there on the other side of the state, idk. Been really killing it with surges with lack of drivers and peak tourist season (oh, the leaf peepers). Couldn't believe catching a +$20 a few weekends ago.

What I can tell you for certain is that surge has been super wonky on my end. Sometimes it fails to update if I'm offline or or disappears upon entering the "cloud" but will return if I close/reopen the app. I'm in the latest Android on a Pixel for comparison. I do fully believe they are messing with things but feel it's general incompetence vs blatant cheating. Didn't Uber outsource a bunch of their app programmers recently? Whatever the reason, it doesn't surprise me with Uber. I expect things like this after my years with them and know to double check and such.

As long as I'm getting the surges, it's whatever. I would suggest *after* accepting a trip, open and go under the details and screenshot each surge trip's +$ amount if you think you are being cheated. You'll have your evidence.


----------



## Nmlobo505

In Albuquerque still no surge in two weeks since they reimbursed me for there surge not working smh guess they turned it off and said f them lol this is horrible


----------



## Joecochran1977

Nmlobo505 said:


> In Albuquerque still no surge in two weeks since they reimbursed me for there surge not working smh guess they turned it off and said f them lol this is horrible


Turn on Uber x.


----------



## Nmlobo505

Joecochran1977 said:


> Turn on Uber x.


I do Uber eats there's no Uber x


----------



## Joecochran1977

Nmlobo505 said:


> I do Uber eats there's no Uber x


At the bottom of the home screen there's a spot where u can click and turn on Uber eats or Uber x or both. You need to have them both on to see the surge. If you're not eligible for Uber x you're SOL.


----------



## Nmlobo505

Joecochran1977 said:


> At the bottom of the home screen there's a spot where u can click and turn on Uber eats or Uber x or both. You need to have them both on to see the surge. If you're not eligible for Uber x you're SOL.
> What's Uber x?


----------



## Mcwharthog

The same thing here. They have completely eliminated surge for uber eats. I quit hauling passengers because I made more doing UE with surge and better tips. 

They had a 15 day promotion start this weekend where you get five dollars extra per trip. After my first trip Sunday I got the money. Trips after that, nothing. Had to waste time with support to get the 20$ quest payments due but was told it was fixed and I will revive quest for every trip until nov 15. Nope still not getting quest pay.


----------



## Nmlobo505

I didn’t get any of that


----------



## Uber eats driver Becca

New uber eata driver here March 2022. Surge pay isn't coming to me. And I rarely get an order with a surge on and if I do, I never get thr extra $$. Anyone else still having issue


----------



## FiveStarDesires

Surges aren't posting for UBER EATS deliveries.

If you deliver PAX though, they post immediately.

I got a message from support yesterday, they are "Aware of the issue, and are working on it."


----------

